# Anyone here try bright light therapy in winter?



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying one of those lamps you sit in front of for 10 minutes or so a day for the gray winter days. I get pretty depressed during this time and I know its from lack of light.

Has anyone tried this? Does it help you? If so, what kind do you use? :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My friend at work goes to a tanning bed just for the light therapy. It's so cheap that it beats buying a light box. It really helps her. I have this seasonal crap too, no light, the sun is like a million miles away and I hate it!! I'm going to try the tanning bed solution. But I'll probably cover up. I"m dark enough.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder how often you'd have to use a tanning bed for that effect. Every other day do you think? I've used tanning beds in the past but they still scare me, especially since I'm a big sun junkie and have spent probably too much time in the sun already. It definitely is an option though. Thanks FC. 

Hey I had dream that I met you the other night. Isn't that weird?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Interesting idea about the light therapy, the tanning beds.

In your dream where did you guys meet? I have vivid dreams too. Sometimes I dream about people I haven't seen in awhile.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Hey I had dream that I met you the other night. Isn't that weird?


That is weird, since I'm a figment of your imaginaton haha. Hopefully I was not a disappointment.

When you say "met", you don't mean that in the biblical sense do you? Because I'm not ready for a serious dream relationship right now. :lol

Btw, my friend goes 3 times a week for the light and like I said, I'm covering up to protect my skin when I go.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The meeting was purely platonic. We are/were friends and I remember you were telling me about how you are trying to lose weight. I don't remember where we were and I don't recall anything beyond that. All I know is that it was you, FC from SAS. LOL

I'm sure I'll be having a dream about meeting you too, Embers. When I do, I'll let you know.

I have been having a lot of dreams about meeting people lately.

For example, last night I met Jim Morrison. He gave me a big hug and I was very smitten.  

A couple night before that I met Gwen Stefani and her husband Gavin Rossdale.

I have quite the night life. Mabey to make up for my lack of day life because of SA? Who knows, lol.

Oh yeah back to the tanning beds. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. Either buy a lamp for at home or tan a little.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> lack of day life because of SA


 :rub As long as you're breathing you have a life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You are right Embers. I didn't really mean that as harsh as it came off. I think I have a great life (day and night  ). I said it "tongue in cheek" kinda deal. 

I thought about something you said about dreaming about people you haven't seen in a while. I also do that a lot. Just last night I had a dream I ran into a friend I haven't seen in 5 years.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is cool how you dream about meeting people. I really like it too when I dream of one person from my past especially. She keeps me on the right path and we haven't seen each in over 20 yrs.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> > Hey I had dream that I met you the other night. Isn't that weird?
> 
> 
> That is weird, since I'm a figment of your imaginaton haha. Hopefully I was not a disappointment.
> ...


FC, you have serious dream committment phobia. :lol

Even men of your dreams are scared of committment. What's a woman to do? Help! Help!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to be scared, but I am ready!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, went to my first tanning bed experience and not sure but I'm in a much better mood. I bought a package; 10 visits for 25 bucks. I'm going to go twice a week, unless we get a lot of sun the next 3 months, unlikely!

Also went to the dentist today for first time in YEARS. The receptionist and I got along so well,laughing and talking. She was married but said if her sister was single she'd fix me up. Same old story but complimentary. Most fun I've ever had at the dentist.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad you had a good time at the dentist FC. Dental visits can be a bit stressful.

Well I haven't gotten a light box or have done the tanning bed yet. There haven't been too many gray days yet. When there is, there is usually at least one sunny day in there after a couple of days. It sounds corny but what I do is find a window in the house that the sun is shining in the morning and let the sun soak in my face for 5 - 10 minutes. It does help. I feel like a cat when I do that, lol. Do you ever see how they find a sun patch in the house and just bath in it?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> Do you ever see how they find a sun patch in the house and just bath in it?


 :yes

I notice this too. The other day monte was sprawled out catching some rays, it was just a sliver of light but he found it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I haven't tried any sort of light therapy. If anything, I'm kind of like a vampire. Light burns my eyes and skin. I prefer darkness. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sensitive to it too. 

Actually, if I get too much light or sunlight I start to literally feel sick and get jittery. Its weird.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Light used to bum my eyes out to but I read that means you need more light?? Anyway, I'm saving my tanning visits for gray days and it's been sunny since my near winter meltdown a couple days ago. I lied nekked in the tanning bed btw. I love being nekked. I think that's partly why winter bums me out. Too many clothes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Naked! You naughty, naughty man you! :spank


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

HA! I made sure they cleaned the bed before I got nekked for sure! I'm sunburnt on my back today?? I'm going to cover up my back next time!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh snap you got burned, sorry to hear that. Be careful! Do they time you or do you turn the timer yourself? Where I usually go, they do the timing for you for the first 10 sessions or so then they let you do it. How long did you go in for?

I always get a little freaked out thinking about someone sweating out their bodily fluids on the bed before I get in there. Even if I clean it, it still freaks me out a little.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes! I sweated so much, I didn't expect it. I got 20 minute sessions but I might cut back to 15.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

LIGHT therapy is for people who have seasonal affective disorder. The disorder is caused by low seratonin levels in the brain. The theory is that if you live in dark, cloudy :rain :rain areas of the world (especially in winter months) your brain does not make enough seratonin to keep your moods at a normal elevated level. Sunlight and vitamin D are very important factors in seratonin production. As i type this, i am using a $150 ''light box'' ..the apollo ''go-lite''. I live in a large city where i get many wet rainy cloudy days and nights. So what i do is turn on my go-lite for 45 minutes when i awake in the morning and it stimulates my seratonin production. Tanning beds will not do anything for your seratonin ...its a totally different light spectrum. Before i continue on and possibly give you the wrong information...here is the apollo website and you can all read and decide for yourselves if you think its worth a try. http://www.apollolight.com/ . TOday was a bright sunny day and i could feel my energy levels rising up. On those dark wet cloudy winter days, i sit in front of my light box and it seems to help me. Anyways, more info on light therapy is on the web, just type in ''light therapy'' or season affective disorder lights''.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you Tony for that information.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

take_no_bull said:


> LIGHT therapy is for people who have seasonal affective disorder. The disorder is caused by low seratonin levels in the brain. The theory is that if you live in dark, cloudy :rain :rain areas of the world (especially in winter months) your brain does not make enough seratonin to keep your moods at a normal elevated level. Sunlight and vitamin D are very important factors in seratonin production. As i type this, i am using a $150 ''light box'' ..the apollo ''go-lite''. I live in a large city where i get many wet rainy cloudy days and nights. So what i do is turn on my go-lite for 45 minutes when i awake in the morning and it stimulates my seratonin production. Tanning beds will not do anything for your seratonin ...its a totally different light spectrum. Before i continue on and possibly give you the wrong information...here is the apollo website and you can all read and decide for yourselves if you think its worth a try. http://www.apollolight.com/ . TOday was a bright sunny day and i could feel my energy levels rising up. On those dark wet cloudy winter days, i sit in front of my light box and it seems to help me. Anyways, more info on light therapy is on the web, just type in ''light therapy'' or season affective disorder lights''.


My friend you are incorrect. Light effects us all differently. The spectrum has no effect on me. Bright lite does.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

how am i incorrect? did you read anything at all that i typed? have you looked thru all the information on the web regarding seasonal affective disorder and depression? I dont mean the websites that are hawking their products, but web sites like webmd.com, mayo clinic, /www.consumerhealthdigest.com ,/www.medbroadcast.com, http://medlineplus.gov/ , http://www.psychologytoday.com/, http://www.intelihealth.com/. I am not arguing or offended with you stating that i am correct...just a little puzzled at what it is that i am incorrect about? Please read this last article on lack of sunlight and what artificial light boxes do to help. >>>> http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles ... 000001.htm l :thanks


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I know from experience, not reading "studies". If your EXPERIENCE has been different from mine and it works, that is great. I'm happy for you. But spectrum bulbs, which I've tried, DO NOT WORK for me.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

ah...so in other words, i was never incorrect...you just had a ''different'' experience then thousands of other people. Curious, what did you try? was it a light therapy box? did you try it for 30 minutes in the morning for everyday for a few weeks? sometimes people expect instant results, such as many who go on anti-depressant pills. I knew somebody who's therapist gave him a loaner light box to try and he found it did not much for him. When i asked how he used it he told me at night time and for about 10 minutes...for 2 weeks. Well, the light therapy is supposed to be used when you first wake up for roughly 30-60 minutes and can be used in early afternoon. One shouldnt use it before bedtime hours as it affects your melatonin , screwing up your circadian rythym ..giving you problems sleeping.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Why are you so indignant man? I don't think reading something and applying it to other's experience is valid. I apologize for harshing your mellow...fellow. HAVE YOU TRIED GOING TO TANNING BED AND LAYING THERE FOR 2O MINUTES AND WONDERING WHY YOU FEEL A HELLUVA LOT BETTER? HMMMMMMM?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:argue 
:duel 
:cig 
:hide 
:stu 
:group 
:banana


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Y'its all good Coco.


----------



## take_no_bull (Nov 13, 2007)

been to a tanning salon and got nothing but a tan. I dont just read, i do. I have a therapy light box and use it everyday. Not sure why you feel im being indignant. Maybe you should smoke some weed and mellow out , you seem to be the one who seems upset and defensive. :lol :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tanning beds raise a whole host of other health concerns for me (ultraviolent radiation causing DNA mutations) that would prevent me from ever considering it.

In addition, while superficial effects don't concern me so much, not many people want the long-term effects of premature aging/wrinkles/sunspots.

I personally don't "get" why tanning is so appealing. Is it mostly just cultural conformity or something? Do all nations and cultures value such tanning?


----------

